# Boys Toys Custom Cars Video



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

hey guys.  sorry i havent been around much  i recorded a show that Boss9 mentioned about in the wednesday night chat that was on the history channel. its a pretty good show on custom cars and i thought i would share it if you havent seen it, (the entire show and i edited the commercials out :dude: ). its low quality but i didnt want to make a high quality stream because i would have to break it up about 3-4 times. i hope you enjoy. *boss9*, if you want a high video quality DVD, pm me :thumbsup: 

\/\/\/ windows media player needed to view \/\/\/ 

http://www.musicv2.com/mp3_request.m3u?m=play&id=575&url=/bank/videos/507_boys_toys.wmv


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey Stew-

First let me wholeheartedly thank you for this super opportunity on the recording. It is a genuine feeling I have for you. 

I cannot accept it, though.
Before I went out this morn’, Coach had emailed me for my addy’ and he said he was sending off a video—which I accepted.

I don’t have the means for playing recorded DVD’s, as my newest DVD player is a 97’ unit and not up to playing anything but pre-recorded discs. I understand it would work on my PC (I think), but I’m really don’t do much viewing of that type on the computer.

It’s unfortunate that where I live I cannot get cable, as there’s not enough houses in the area to meet the cable Co.’s quota for running the wires and hook-ups. Also, I can’t have a satellite or dish, because of the tall trees and a very large rock in the way--that would be the mountain. 

It's like living back in the sixties--believe it or not, but I use "rabbit ears!"

Again, I want to thank you for such a wonderful opp’. If Coach wasn’t so quick, I would have taken you up on this hands down! I Hope this hasn’t caused you any trouble. 

Thanks so much, Stew!



Cheers..


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

its no problem at all !!! i do alot of video tranfer/slide show work here at home so its real easy for me to record on my pc.(i love my PC  ) i really liked the show and i wanted to say thanks for the heads up on it. because i thought it was a good segment, i just wanted to share with everyone that didnt know of it. anyway if you need anything like that again just holla at me and i'll see what i can do. :thumbsup:


----------

